# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητείτε εγκαταστάτης συναγερμού Sigma Zeus

## vooda

Καλησπέρα σας.
Ενδιαφέρομαι για κάποιον *αδειούχο* εγκαταστάτη συναγερμού *Sigma Zeus*.
Έχω τον συναγερμό, πληκτρολόγιο, ανιχνευτές κίνησης και μου λείπουν 7 ή 8 επαφές και 1 θραύσης κρυστάλλων ?, (θα δούμε).
Θέλω να τοποθετήσουμε τον συναγερμό σε ένα μικρό εξοχικό που έχω στην Αρτέμιδα (Βραυρώνα) και το έχουν ρημάξει.
Δεν έχω τίποτα μέσα να πάρουν, αλλά κάνουν συνεχώς ζημιές....
Αν κάποιος από εσάς ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει ένα προσωπικό μήνυμα παρακαλώ!.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

